# Ben Pearson 2011 Product



## Pride Hunter (Aug 6, 2005)

*Bows*

It will be tough to beat what we have now. You have done a wonderful Job. I know more people would like to see a traditional bow but thats a different animal all together. Maybe a 31" ATA version of the Advantage would be nice.


----------



## Pride Hunter (Aug 6, 2005)

*Bows*

Ttt


----------



## possum boy (Sep 7, 2008)

even though none of my local shops carry Pearson(unfortunatley ) here's what i would like to see in a bow:

HUNTING:
33-35" ATA
6.5-7.5" BH
around 4 lbs. Mass weight
Smooth, possibly single cam
speed is not a necesity, around 320 would be fine
maybe rollerguard (to aid with smoothness)

TARGET:
36-38" ATA
7" + BH
not extremely heavy, since alot of weight is added to a target bow
definatley smooth, but also fast, in order to reach out to further distances
probably 320-330+ fps
cable slide (usually better for target)

these are just my preferences

Kevin


----------



## cd3d (Dec 28, 2005)

39"-41" ata. with the Legend cam.


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

This IMO is what i'd want in a Pearson hunting bow.

30"ATA
7" BH
3.75 bow weight

Be able to get 270 fps with a decent hunting arrow.

With a adjustable draw cam, no mod changes, just a rotating adjustment.

With alot of colors and camo patterns to choose from.

With alot of grip choices.

price in the 600 dollar range.


----------



## aubowman (Apr 28, 2008)

Pride Hunter said:


> It will be tough to beat what we have now. You have done a wonderful Job. I know more people would like to see a traditional bow but thats a different animal all together. *Maybe a 31" ATA version of the Advantage would be nice.*


This would be nice.


----------



## OBSESSED ARCHER (Jan 31, 2006)

X2 on the longer ata


cd3d said:


> 39"-41" ata. with the Legend cam.


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor (Apr 11, 2008)

What would I like to see??????......
Target bow...Advantage 2.0- Possible split limb option, keep the riser geometry, the grip & the Legend cam. I wouldn't change a thing except add the split option.

Hunting bow...scale down the Advantage and turn it into a hunting bow...33-34". Same lines, shorter riser, same grip, but make it so that the angel wings can be added if the customer wants. Same thing, possibly a split limb option. Better the pricing. For $699 the Legend is every bit the bow the other guys have, but it doesn't have the name recognition. Make that bow sell between $625-$650 and it will get some recognition. Those guys who buy one bow to hunt and to compete will be all over it.

Get a little more aggressive with the Predator. Keep the price point, lengthen the riser and make the limbs more parallel but try to keep the length & weight where it is now, keep the Z7 cam, but add a Legend cam option. Also give it some color options, black for sure, and possibly a bowfishing color. Offer the package like you are now, but also offer a bowfishing package option. Get rid of the rubber peep tube, just put in a regular peep sight. I'd prefer a different rest, but understand that the price is probably hard to beat.

Pearson logo... Don't change it, but make a neutral colored version to put on the bows...example, silver or gray. Allows people to put umpteen string color combinations on the bow and it doesn't clash with the bright yellow and orange logo.

Legend cam...find a way to mark the cams better....timing marks, or a better way to align the marks on each draw stop. Maybe put something on the drawstops so that they indicate more precisely where they are positioned in the slot. It would be nice to be able to line up a mark on the draw stop with a mark on the cam and do it on both cams.

Just a few ideas:wink:


----------



## firemanbrown (Feb 17, 2005)

37-38 inch ATA Legend in target and hunting models with a 7.5 inch brace height for us finger guys. Love the Advantage for target but like the grip on the Legend a little better.


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor (Apr 11, 2008)

ttt


----------



## bullsi (Jan 18, 2006)

*Advantage*

Advantage with a single cam,with 75% letoff. Also an ATA of 40".


----------



## Blackbery Holow (Apr 23, 2009)

Pride Hunter said:


> It will be tough to beat what we have now. You have done a wonderful Job. I know more people would like to see a traditional bow but thats a different animal all together. Maybe a 31" ATA version of the Advantage would be nice.


Definately a 31" ata advantage. I would get one. But i have to order my legend first. Lol


----------



## MoNofletch (Jul 28, 2003)

35" bow with Beyond parallel limbs. Make it with a brace of about 7". The bow must be quiet and drive arrows with some bone crunching power. Give it a coat of the latest and greatest camo. Stage 1 strings. Design a Legend solo cam that will blow away the industry! Slim riser with the Advantage grip. A true hunting bow...doesn't have to win the land speed record.


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

MoNofletch said:


> 35" bow with Beyond parallel limbs. Make it with a brace of about 7". The bow must be quiet and drive arrows with some bone crunching power. Give it a coat of the latest and greatest camo. Stage 1 strings. Design a Legend solo cam that will blow away the industry! Slim riser with the Advantage grip. A true hunting bow...doesn't have to win the land speed record.


I was also thinking 35" parallel limb hunting bow. I prefer a little longer bow, but a 32" hunting bow would sell really well. Most guys around here like the really short bows for hunting (look at the Z7 & AM32 over the past 2 years).

For target, maybe design another set of limbs for the Advantage to make it a little longer (around 39"-41"), kinda like the Hoyt target bows. Deffinately keep the Advantage grip. 

I also agree that rotating mods would be nice (mainly because I had a problem with the draw length of my Advantage:embara: (It was completely my fault though))


----------



## Sky Warrior (Dec 12, 2004)

Not sure you can make it, but I need a easy drawing light weight (3.5 lbs or less) indoor target bow. 25" AMO draw length, 35 lbs draw weight, 37+ A to A, 8+" brace height with 80+% letoff.


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

Also on the target bow, for the longer one (39-41") get the brace height up to 8+"


----------



## 442fps (Dec 23, 2003)

An Advantage XXL , same specs than the Advantage , only difference a A2A around 40" .


----------



## timbo2 (Apr 22, 2006)

*dream bow*

How about an Advantage with a longer riser, parallel limbs, I.B.O. around 340, and 7 1/2" to 8" B.h.


----------



## z34mann (Feb 4, 2007)

*advantage*

i like the advantage but would like to see a 40"ata for indoor, would like to make the brace come off the riser in a higher location,so you can have less hand contact, (thumb) and i would like to see a wider grip. not much but maybe a 1/4" or so


----------



## z34mann (Feb 4, 2007)

*keep*

keep the orange mothwing color tho i love it


----------



## elkhunter (Jun 7, 2002)

I would like to see an Advantage2, that would be 38" to 39" ATA w/7 3/4" to 8" BH --- good length for all around "spots" and "3D".

Offer an optional wood high wrist wood grip to snap on to the existing grip if desired.

Add a second rubber string stop suppressor to the upper half of the riser.

Have a gold target colored riser with black trim available.

Offer a bi-color shooters cap "black/orange swirl" to match up with orange/black trim shirts. 

Would also like to see a "short-draw" bow, 32" to 33" ATA, that would go down to 25" draw length, and attain a minimum of [email protected]/[email protected]" with a minimum of 7" of brace height.


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

oct71 said:


> This IMO is what i'd want in a Pearson hunting bow.
> 
> 30"ATA
> 7" BH
> ...


I agree except for the 600 price range- a quality bow may be more expensive than that. Not saying all are but many are!


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

Blackbery Holow said:


> Definately a 31" ata advantage. I would get one. But i have to order my legend first. Lol


31 ATA Advantage would be great or a Legend in 30-31"


----------



## 537 (Jul 1, 2003)

Keep the ideas coming


----------



## 20ftup (Mar 19, 2007)

Jeremy I really love the bows we got now, instead of changing the lineup for 2011 I would like to see you offer more options, maybe add 2 more models, Maybe something to compete with the turbo hawk from hoyt a 525 dollar bow that will compete with the big boys would help alot of people in this economy get in a new Pearson, 
Pearson add ons would be nice also quivers, sights and rests. Just a thought
Phil


----------



## Joseph McCluske (Jun 8, 2005)

39" axle to axel 8" brace height, parallel limbs and give back the old grip instead of thin piece of metal that cuts into your hand. Speed rating with a peep and loop something I would call a true speed. Saying 320 and getting 290 is not acceptable in today's market.


----------



## DBLLNGR (Mar 15, 2007)

something with an 80 pound option


----------



## 537 (Jul 1, 2003)

Joseph McCluske said:


> 39" axle to axel 8" brace height, parallel limbs and give back the old grip instead of thin piece of metal that cuts into your hand. Speed rating with a peep and loop something I would call a true speed. Saying 320 and getting 290 is not acceptable in today's market.


I think we will never make everyone happy with one grip( maybe we can come up with a grip to add on to the one we have ), but the majority of shooters love the thin grip. 

I have 2 advantages set up at 29" draw one shoots 316and the other shoots 318 with a peep and loop. 67 lbs 337grain arrows


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor (Apr 11, 2008)

Because each bow in this years lineup is strong in its own unique way, I wonder if it would be possible to do what PSE is doing with Bow Madness by making shorter and longer versions of the same bow. For example, make a 33.5 and 36.5 Legend and a 34 inch and 37.5 Advantage.


----------



## 20ftup (Mar 19, 2007)

Joseph McCluske said:


> 39" axle to axel 8" brace height, parallel limbs and give back the old grip instead of thin piece of metal that cuts into your hand. Speed rating with a peep and loop something I would call a true speed. Saying 320 and getting 290 is not acceptable in today's market.


Im shooting 400 grn arrows at 64 lbs 28.5 draw at 285fps barely asa legal Im sure it would be easy to get close to 310 315fps with a lighter arrow maybe more I dont see an issue with the speed its there and I personaly love the grip as does everyone who has shot my bow


----------



## duramax31 (Nov 28, 2008)

Barnsdale Split limbs and limb pockets similiar to the 2008 hoyt triax system. Make the cams more stylish. everything else the same.


----------



## 20ftup (Mar 19, 2007)

duramax31 said:


> Barnsdale Split limbs and limb pockets similiar to the 2008 hoyt triax system. Make the cams more stylish. everything else the same.


Just wondering Why split limbs


----------



## 20ftup (Mar 19, 2007)

Have I Told you lately how much I love my Pearson Bows


----------



## ats (Jul 20, 2007)

I want a bows spec'd similar to the legend, with the old 20 degree offset bio grip, and bring back hybrid cams.......BOOOO binary BOOOOO! Worst move Pearson ever made was to drift away from Darton hybrids.


----------



## 442fps (Dec 23, 2003)

ats said:


> I want a bows spec'd similar to the legend, with the old 20 degree offset bio grip, and bring back hybrid cams.......BOOOO binary BOOOOO! Worst move Pearson ever made was to drift away from Darton hybrids.



Tell that all my customers who went away from Hybrids , now shooting the Legend cam , doesn't matter if its the Advantage or the Legend .

Please Jeremy , stay with them , love this modular cam :darkbeer:


----------



## elkhunter (Jun 7, 2002)

Many years ago, Clearwater Archery offered different ATA lengths for each of their bow models. They used the same basic riser, and whatever different length limbs/strings-cables needed to achieve whatever ATA length desired. A longer ATA bow in the 39" to 40" range would also better accommodate finger shooters besides being a great overall 3D/spot bow. I, for one, prefer a longer ATA bow in that range because of my longer draw length. The "string angle" on the shorter bows just butchers me. Over the years manufacturers jumped on the "speed wagon" with all the shorter bows, and in the process of doing so left too many shooters drowning in their wake.

I previously mentioned offering an optional high wrist wood grip --- the more I thought about it, offering an optional high wrist Shrewd grip might even be better.


----------



## BTECHBISH (Dec 2, 2007)

Keep everything the same on the Advantage, maybe make the arrow shelf a little longer front to back as the get rid of the sharp edge against the top of my thumb, I guess i could just change the way I hold it.... as far as speed I am at 59lbs. with a 311gr arrow and getting 312fps. I would say the Advantage does what is says it does. You'll never make'em all happy so _*"build it and they will come!"*_


----------



## txgolfer45 (Dec 20, 2005)

A bow that caters to shorter draw lengths ala Bowtech Equalizer.


----------



## z34mann (Feb 4, 2007)

*i love mine*

i love mine by the way, let me know when you come out with something better :: ))))


----------



## Brent Gandy (Aug 26, 2002)

35" ATA Legend offered in target colors. 

That would be my perfect bow, end of story. No other changes needed. It is a great bow for people with short draws to get some awesome speed and it shoots great!! 

I own both the Legend and the Advantage and I love them both, that is the only thing I would like to see in the bow department. The positive lock draw stop adjustment is a good idea as well.

As far as accessories, I would love to see a Pearson bow case offered. I am still using my Jennings bow cases from 15 years ago. They still work great, but I would love to have a Pearson case.

No matter what you all decide to do for next year, I am sure it will be great, and I hope that your success continues. Pearson is a great company ran by even greater people!

Brent


----------



## Brent Gandy (Aug 26, 2002)

Bump........


----------



## Brent Gandy (Aug 26, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## Brent Gandy (Aug 26, 2002)

Anybody else have some ideas???? 

It's not often that the owner of a bow company asks people what they think. There has to be more Pearson shooters out there with some input.


----------



## Brent Gandy (Aug 26, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Brent Gandy (Aug 26, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Blackbery Holow (Apr 23, 2009)

either the advantage or legend with a 30-31" ata. something short


----------



## Brent Gandy (Aug 26, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## Brent Gandy (Aug 26, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 4brdgob (Aug 11, 2009)

jeramy, switching from bowtech to pearson, plannin on the advantage, but my question to you is what are ya'll plannin, is there something on the plate that ya'll are workin on that might hang with the advantage.


----------



## Faust (Jun 13, 2009)

*Better Availibility*

I understand Pearson output might not be the same as the rest, however I would love to see some of the Pearson's reach foreign shores, eg. South Africa...


----------



## Brent Gandy (Aug 26, 2002)

They are selling a lot of bows in England from what I hear


----------



## DLJ (Feb 5, 2008)

Just got my Advantage, not set up yet but would hate to see it changed. The grip is just soooo sweet. No fighting to get it to sit right.

Would luuurrrrrv to see a slightly longer ATA model of Advantage for FITA, around the 40" length, speed less important but stability is key (probably lose the string stop for that model).

I love the light weight of the Advantage as it's gonna allow me to load up my stabs big time (;o)

just my $0.02


----------



## cptleo1 (May 30, 2007)

txgolfer45 said:


> A bow that caters to shorter draw lengths ala Bowtech Equalizer.


I would think the first company that can figure out how to build a smoking short DL bow will make a ton of money.

You all need to start thinking outside the box and get her done.

It amazes me how much time, effort and money my draw length challenged buddies devote to this project.


----------



## peter rogers (Nov 1, 2008)

I would like to see a roller guide, And i would also like to Pearson get back to making some traditional bows ( recurve / long bow)


----------



## peter rogers (Nov 1, 2008)

My wife says that she would love a hot pink advantage but she needs 24in draw and 30lbs limbs.


----------



## Brent Gandy (Aug 26, 2002)

cptleo1 said:


> I would think the first company that can figure out how to build a smoking short DL bow will make a ton of money.
> 
> You all need to start thinking outside the box and get her done.
> 
> It amazes me how much time, effort and money my draw length challenged buddies devote to this project.



Pearson has already done that with the 2010 Legend: 

66 pounds, 340 grain arrow, 27" dl, 306 FPS

Not to bad if you ask me.......


----------



## ohiobow (Jul 22, 2009)

27" is alot diffrent than 25" what do the have with 50-60# limbs and 25" draw?


----------



## Brent Gandy (Aug 26, 2002)

ohiobow said:


> 27" is alot diffrent than 25" what do the have with 50-60# limbs and 25" draw?


You can get the Legend in 25" dl with 50# or 60# limbs per their website


----------



## peter rogers (Nov 1, 2008)

good morning Pearson


----------



## Brent Gandy (Aug 26, 2002)

ttt


----------



## bcycle (Feb 22, 2006)

An adjustable cam system, wo the use of modules. Please, the only reason I havent gotten on for my son, he went from a size 9.5 to 11 shoes and hes not 15 years old yet. I like the bowtech, highcounty, pse cams because of the ease of ajdustment. A 35.5 inch axel to axel 7 inch brace would be nice to. I love the specs of the legend and advantage though.
Love Pearson, glad yall are back.


----------



## pabowman (Jun 19, 2005)

*One thing*

Pivoting limb pockets would be a great addition


----------



## Rick! (Aug 10, 2008)

*Wish list*

Target weight of 3.5lbs without going below 31" ATA.

290fps @ 28" @ 60lbs @ 380grains.

Moly impregnated Nylon for the cable slide.

No noticeable change in draw quality or vibration as compared to the Legend.

Better resolution (cam markings) for draw stop adjustments.

A reasonable manual included for Pearson bow setup, cam timing and troubleshooting.

Produce the bow in such a manner that when it is one year old, resale value is better than 50% of the MSRP of a new one.


----------



## brownback (Aug 15, 2006)

*The perfect bow for me!*

I for sure agree with the bio grip! I just loved how the bio grip felt in my hand. More natural! Also would like to see the ata stay at 32-34 inch. Limbs more parerall and brace height 7 1/2 to 8 inches. Be the perfect bow for me! Have a legend bow heading my way now hopefully Been shooting pearson for 3 years now and love it. Been the best hunting bow I have hunted with


----------



## alks456 (Apr 21, 2010)

Been told that Pearson is the oldest bow manufacturing company,
is this true, considerig Fred Bear and Martin?


----------



## kennie (Dec 9, 2004)

brownback said:


> I for sure agree with the bio grip! I just loved how the bio grip felt in my hand. More natural! Also would like to see the ata stay at 32-34 inch. Limbs more parerall and brace height 7 1/2 to 8 inches. Be the perfect bow for me! Have a legend bow heading my way now hopefully Been shooting pearson for 3 years now and love it. Been the best hunting bow I have hunted with


x'2


----------



## z34mann (Feb 4, 2007)

*around*



alks456 said:


> Been told that Pearson is the oldest bow manufacturing company,
> is this true, considerig Fred Bear and Martin?


i was not around in the 20's so i cannot say for sure but pearson advertised that for several years, a few years ago. and i believe the company was founded in 1927. before that indians were the only manufacture lol


----------



## MoNofletch (Jul 28, 2003)

I doubt you can top the Advantage's stable platform! Bring the Adv. down to 35 and lay those limbs back just a tad more! Make a Legend mod adjust solo cam!


----------



## Brent Gandy (Aug 26, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Brent Gandy (Aug 26, 2002)

ttt


----------



## kody10 (Apr 24, 2009)

A shoot through riser version of the advantage!


----------



## ats (Jul 20, 2007)

resurrect the 20 degree bio grip


----------



## kody10 (Apr 24, 2009)

ttt


----------



## kw1 (Feb 9, 2009)

35 in. ata legend the hybrid cam was nice to


----------



## Brent Gandy (Aug 26, 2002)

kw1 said:


> 35 in. ata legend the hybrid cam was nice to


35" ATA Legend :thumb:

I agree


----------



## Brent Gandy (Aug 26, 2002)

ttt


----------



## cjstahly (Jul 15, 2009)

*Pearon Wish List*

Legend in a 29-31 A2A. Nothing wrong with the 32 3/4 however, I would love to have a slightly more compact version.


----------



## traditional1970 (Jan 5, 2009)

Legend
33 ata
7 in bh
330 spd

holes in the riser for a 2 pc quiver


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

Get a better camo finish for your lineup. Something really clear crisp and a lil more "Open" like Timber Ghost, Gods Country, Natural Gear, Winter Mimicry, ect. 

Advantage, Predator, and Legend are sweet bows keep em and add a 28-30" ATA speed bow. :darkbeer:


----------



## dabishop_57 (Jun 22, 2007)

ttt


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

*wish list*

Barely reflexed, 41 ata, 7 7/8 brace, 65% adjustable letoff, 312+ ibo, hard wall with a small but workable amount of valley. This is a bow that will win big at ASA, field, fita and indoors. Not many of these will go to the woods, but they will put Pearson back in the spotlight and help sell the hunting/double duty models you already have. Thanks for asking and, hopefully, listening.


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

Something using the tech of the original Pearson Advantage. I'd love to see what sort of numbers could be produced using todays strings/cams/limbs combined with the original advantage, it'd just be obscene!


----------



## alks456 (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump.


----------



## kennie (Dec 9, 2004)

20 degree offset bio grip


----------



## greimer (Feb 13, 2007)

Prostaff hat that can fit big heads. 
If I am lucky to shoot again for Pearson Could I get a hat that fits my big head...LOL


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor (Apr 11, 2008)

greimer said:


> Prostaff hat that can fit big heads.
> If I am lucky to shoot again for Pearson Could I get a hat that fits my big head...LOL


Ha! I'm a member of that club too!


----------



## MoNofletch (Jul 28, 2003)

The Spoiler was a HUGE Pearson bow back in the day... How about an "up to date" burner!!


----------



## asa_low12 (Mar 15, 2008)

timbo2 said:


> How about an Advantage with a longer riser, parallel limbs, I.B.O. around 340, and 7 1/2" to 8" B.h.


About a 32" hunting bow with the adv grip. And the advantage just a little faster. I'd love to be able to shoot x killers at 280 and 27". And advantage in full camo.


----------



## elkhunter (Jun 7, 2002)

I liked the orange/white color of this years cap along with the mesh, BUT I think next years cap should have a stiffer/heavier material for the head covering part of the cap. This years cap material was kinda floppy topside, and would like it was all bunched up on the top of your head. It would also be real neat to have matching orange/whie trimmed shirts to match the cap. The material of this years shirt was really cool in the hot weather, as it breathed very good.


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

cjstahly said:


> Legend in a 29-31 A2A. Nothing wrong with the 32 3/4 however, I would love to have a slightly more compact version.


x2!


----------



## hollywood88 (Feb 9, 2009)

i love the current lineup, for an update i would redo the legend with the advantage grip and bridge and i would give two advantage options, maybe an advatage 60x for the target shooter. 40 inch plus axle to axle, 7 1/2-8 inch brace height, keep the grip the same but offer a modular upgrade for the grip so people can custom fit it to their hand, who cares about speed indoors, and possibly two rear stabalizer holes one at normal position and one lower to custom tune balance.


----------



## elkhunter (Jun 7, 2002)

I have always thought a 40" Advantage w/8" of BH would be AWESOME along with a patriotic (red, white, blue) color scheme, and dual string stoppers (upper & lower). I also like the optional grip idea. With a 40" target bow Pearson would have a FULL LINE of bows to accommodate everyone from hunting to 3D to Spots including finger shooters.


----------



## MoNofletch (Jul 28, 2003)

Pearson needs to raise the bar once again. The Advantage was a big hit this year which over shadowed the Legend quite a bit. I say give the Legend a makeover and re-release it bigger/faster/ and stronger!!


----------

